# pictures of sheep, and if you have some for sale tell me?



## meme (Jul 3, 2010)

If you have some sheep for sale i might be interested.
Also show me some cute pictures of your sheep.
One more thing i have four acres,and a huge gate,and their is a big pond on the other side thanks.   





                                          thanks
                                          by


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jul 3, 2010)

It may be helpful if you post your state in your post that way we know where you are located.  Also, check with your local Craigslist, newspaper, or Ag Extension service for reputable breeders that can help you in choosing the breed of sheep that is best suited for your needs and climate.


----------

